# New to Bow hunting for deer



## BowHunter0589 (Mar 30, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone would tell me some great hunting land for deer for this upcoming bow season within 1hr of fargo.This will be my first year ever with a bow, and would like to be on some good productive land.If any land owners would like to let me hunt their land that would be great. :wink: Plz e-mail me or PM me the information. My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Head West


----------

